# The U-Mods Unific AIO!



## Rob Fisher (28/11/21)

Vape Mail Baby! The U-Mods Unific AIO from Greece arrived today! I love DHL when they deliver on a Sunday! The Unific is an AIO that uses Billet Box Bridges in the tank it comes with! I popped in the golden Mobb Mini!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/21)

Wow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

Thats damn pretty!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (28/11/21)

That is one strange looking mod, but I'm pretty certain that it's the height of comfort in hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (28/11/21)

Deliciously unusual!!! I love it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby! The U-Mods Unific AIO from Greece arrived today! I love DHL when they deliver on a Sunday! The Unific is an AIO that uses Billet Box Bridges in the tank it comes with! I popped in the golden Mobb Mini!
> View attachment 244986
> View attachment 244987
> View attachment 244988
> View attachment 244989


That thing looks bionic. Some AI vape sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/22)

U-Mods Unific with OG golden Skyline! Still one of the best flavour tanks out there after all these years!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Mauritz55 (14/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> U-Mods Unific with OG golden Skyline! Still one of the best flavour tanks out there after all these years!
> View attachment 255797
> View attachment 255798


The FOMO is too much here!My one eye stopped working and the other is just blinking with tears in it……What has been seen cannot be unseen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

